# I just signed the contract to write a new book for beginners with Logic Pro X



## Ashermusic (Apr 21, 2020)

I have to admit that in this era of video tutorials, it’s an opportunity I didn’t see coming.


----------



## Sheridan (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi Jay,

Congratulations! Perchance the book is for beginners of Logic Pro 10.5?


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheridan said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> Congratulations! Perchance the book is for beginners of Logic Pro 10.5?




Honestly, I don't know for sure, but I think it is highly likely that 10.5 will drop while I am writing the book.


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 21, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Honestly, I don't know for sure, but I think it is highly likely that 10.5 will drop while I am writing the book.



I'm sure if you contact the Logic dev. team they could provide you info that makes your book future proof for Logic 10.5.
Congrats, btw


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 21, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> I'm sure if you contact the Logic dev. team that could provide you info that makes your book future proof for Logic 10.5.
> Congrats, btw




The Logic developers are under NDA's where they agree not to do that. 

That said, _maybe_ I know more than I can say


----------



## IFM (Apr 21, 2020)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 21, 2020)

Congratulation Jay!


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 21, 2020)

Congrats! Definitely still value in books, sometimes it’s easier to look up something in a place you know the info is good, rather than googling and ending up scouting through Internet forums! 😄


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 21, 2020)

Congrats! Don't forget to include a chapter on Realitone.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 21, 2020)

I like to learn form a good old hard paper copy myself, and it's increasingly hard to find quality hard copy books on many software packages. I'd love to see one on Cubase 10.5.

Congratulations on the new book, and don't forget to put in plenty of pictures for people like me.....


----------



## CGR (Apr 21, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I have to admit that in this era of video tutorials, it’s an opportunity I didn’t see coming.


Congratulations Jay. Nice work to get in these days of uncertainty


----------



## ptram (Apr 21, 2020)

Can't wait to see the accompanying video!

Paolo


----------



## sourcefor (Apr 21, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 21, 2020)

Don't forget marketing... you're writing "_the _book for beginners..." I would love a print edition for reference... and something I can throw at the cats, lol.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 21, 2020)

Congrats!

I wish someone would figure out interactive learning. It would be great to watch a video on Logic then have an actual Logic environment that interacts with you.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats! That really is awesome!




Mike Greene said:


> Congrats! Don't forget to include a chapter on Realitone.



Be sure to include a chapter on how Windows users were left high and dry when Apple bought them out. 

... just kidding!!!  Yes, I'm still bitter...


----------



## JEPA (Apr 23, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------

